# Tint ticket while having waiver.



## Brianp123 (4 mo ago)

Discussion Starter · #1 · a moment ago

Back in June I was pulled over by a Boston police officer, he proceeded to tell me that my tint was 0% and I replied by showing him my waiver, he proceeded to tell me that “we don’t care about that we’ll still give you the ticket” ended up giving me a $255 citation for window tint… appealed ticket & spoke to magistrate over zoom call… I proceeded to tell the magistrate I had a waiver & asked me if I had at the time of the traffic stop & I told him yes. He ended up finding me responsible anyway & now I have to see the judge… do you guys think me showing the judge the physical waiver from the RMV will have the citation dropped? Any replies are helpful thank you guys in advanced!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I’ve never heard of a waiver, I assuming it’s medical? Photo sensitivity?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brianp123 (4 mo ago)

USAF286 said:


> I’ve never heard of a waiver, I assuming it’s medical? Photo sensitivity?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. It’s medical, signed by the RMV


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

USAF286 said:


> I’ve never heard of a waiver, I assuming it’s medical? Photo sensitivity?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Apply for a tinted glass waiver for your vehicle


Tinted glass waivers allow additional tinting to the front side windows, rear side windows, and/or rear window of vehicles.




www.mass.gov


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Yep, Bring the physical waiver to court, be respectful, dress nice. If you have the paperwork, you should be fine. Show the time of issuance as well.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Brianp123 said:


> Discussion Starter · #1 · a moment ago
> 
> Back in June I was pulled over by a Boston police officer, he proceeded to tell me that my tint was 0% and I replied by showing him my waiver, he proceeded to tell me that “we don’t care about that we’ll still give you the ticket” ended up giving me a $255 citation for window tint… appealed ticket & spoke to magistrate over zoom call… I proceeded to tell the magistrate I had a waiver & asked me if I had at the time of the traffic stop & I told him yes. He ended up finding me responsible anyway & now I have to see the judge… do you guys think me showing the judge the physical waiver from the RMV will have the citation dropped? Any replies are helpful thank you guys in advanced!


What percentage does the waiver allow and what percentage is on your car?

Does the waiver cover your side and back windows or windshield as well?

Is the car registered to you?

Was the medical exception granted or did you just apply for it and assume it was issued?

I find it a little hard to believe that both an Officer and Magistrate decided to ignore everything as you are portraying it


----------

